

Introducing STFU: Command line C# projects - darkxanthos
https://github.com/jcbozonier/STFU

======
eropple
.NET is not Java, and things that are a good idea in Java are not always a
good idea in .NET. Then again, I don't think it would make for a very good JVM
tool, either. Hard-coded compiler paths. Assumption of Windows as a platform--
come on, that's _easy_ to avoid, and close to inexcusable with the existence
of Mono. How does this even consume basic GAC resources without a defined
reference somewhere?

The code smells, too. If you don't pass in a command-line argument it's going
to barf with an exception. WTF?

Meh--I guess I just don't see the point. If you want to "STFU and code" (what
a miserable attempt at a catchphrase), shouldn't you have something that
actually works? If I want to "STFU and code" isn't it likely that I might dare
to want System.Drawing?

Does the dude not know about msbuild/xbuild or something?

~~~
Cymen
Actually, this is great even with all the rough edges. You know why? It makes
it really simple to test some part of C# in a tiny program if you don't know
what you're doing very well. Where I am we all use VS to develop websites and
it's a hassle to fire up C# express, create a project and build it for a quick
test program. I am familiar with msbuild (have it working great with msdeploy
on a continuous integration server) but for small things this would be great
with of course a bit more cleanup.

I see the name STFU more like instead of having a long (or short) email
exchange about how to do something just whip out STFU and do a quick bit of
coding to test out your idea.

~~~
eropple
"Actually", it doesn't make it really simple to do that at all. This is
considerably more complex than copying a 'build all in directory' build file
in and running msbuild on it. (Such a build file is the moral equivalent of
the generic makefile that most C/C++ programmers have in their back pocket.)

And even tiny bits of code often need to be able to things that are rather
basic within the framework. Importing System.* assemblies, for example.

Still smells like a solution looking for a problem.

~~~
Cymen
I just tried it and it was simple enough to use. After using it though I agree
-- I'd prefer my own rolled batch file as it has conventions built in that
aren't to my taste.

By importing System.* assemblies do you mean automatically adding some boiler
plate "using System.*"?

~~~
eropple
I meant making assembly references. I tried it with System.Drawing and csc
complained about not being able to find it.

System.dll isn't enough to really stand up anything that isn't very trivial.

------
danssig
Is this a joke project or something? You need to tell visual studio to STFU so
you can get some work done? Has this person ever used VS? It's one of the best
editors I've ever used. What is he going to use to be more productive, vi?

------
benatkin
Here's a different take at this, that even comes with a screencast (linked in
the README):

<https://github.com/remi/clide>

It's distributed with NuGet.

~~~
darkxanthos
Awesome! Thanks! It's all about trying new things.

------
darkxanthos
Thanks for the feedback, exactly the point of releasing early and often no? :)
STFU is in its experimental infancy so I look forward to how it affects the
workflows of those who use it.

The next step is to get it to test itself so I can start resolving quality
issues within it and then beyond that to get it to build tiny WPF apps.

Being able to quickly add references and usings is something I miss when using
this tool and I am looking for collaborators to help me brain storm on how to
address this. Fork it and let me know what you come up with! :)

~~~
HardyLeung
I think it is a neat idea, but why do you choose a name (and the tone) to
irritate people? I would like to use STFU sometime but I love Visual Studio
most of the time. Why put me in an irritable/angry/frustrated state? I hope
you come up with a better name.

~~~
darkxanthos
That's a very interesting perspective. I hadn't thought of it that way but it
makes sense in hindsight. Is telling Visual Studio to STFU being taken
personally?

When tools get in the way, they should be told to STFU.

------
powertower
I don't get it.

Could someone clarify WTF is STFU?

~~~
justncase80
it's just a simple exe that will compile a cs file without much fanfare.

